# Aquarium Photography (Internet) Radio Interview



## BCinYa

Aquarium Photography (Internet) Radio Interview

Hey All;

I'm going to be appearing on Blue Zoo (Internet) Radio tomorrow talking about Aquarium Photography Techniques. If you're interested in listening, it's BlueZoo Radio - Your Aquarium Talk Show at 8pm (est).

All the best, Chris
Fish


----------

